# I guess I am joining you girls



## AquaDementia

What a difference less than 2 months can make.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm sorry you had to come over here :hugs:


BUT...on the other hand...we're fabulous and we've recently been on a revenge streak. Join in our threads, it helps to get it out :)


----------



## Starling

I'm sorry. I feel you.


----------



## Suz

:hugs:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

AquaDementia said:


> What a difference less than 2 months can make.

:hugs::hugs:

Don't see moving over to this side as a bad thing, see it as .. a new way of life! a new start, you can do what YOU want now! Just you and your baby girl. Things might seem hard right now but in time they will get easier and your a gorgeous girl, you will meet another man who WILL treat you an Mia right! You will fall in love again, but for now you will just have to put up with us singletons for a little while lol 

You'll get through this, your a strong + brave independent woman! 

xxxxx


----------



## Linzi

Im so sorry hun

xxx


----------



## nikky0907

Well,this is one section where we don't like it when new members join...

:hug:

But I think we know all about how fast your life can shift gears.

But as Rachel said,don't see it in a negative way,get up,move on stronger and wiser,you'll always have Mia and she'll always have you...


----------



## leeanne

:hug:

So sorry Aqua!


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

:hugs: I'm so sorry Aqua, you don't deserve this at all.

I can only reiterate what the other girls have said.. its a new start, a new chapter, and you've got a gorgeous girlie who will always love you no matter what.

This mini sub-forum is a godsend.. scream, shout, whatever, we're all in it together over here :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

rae05 said:


> I'm sorry you had to come over here :hugs:
> 
> 
> BUT...on the other hand...we're fabulous and we've recently been on a revenge streak. Join in our threads, it helps to get it out :)

Maybe we need a disclaimer for this section :shock:

lol!!!!

;)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Im sorry you've had to join this section :(

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Wobbles said:


> Maybe we need a disclaimer for this section :shock:
> 
> lol!!!!
> 
> ;)

You never know! ahah

Wobbles you need to use that picture of Caitlin for her high school yearbook when they put the baby pictures in next to their cap and gown ones! What a sweetie pie


----------



## Wobbles

SC is well pleased with all the comments :lol: He took the pic you see!

x


----------



## demonmadcat

~ Vicky ~ said:


> This mini sub-forum is a godsend.. scream, shout, whatever, we're all in it together over here :hugs:

I'll second that...

sorry you had to join us, but welcome anyway...

:hug:

Em


----------



## nikky0907

Wobbles said:


> SC is well pleased with all the comments :lol: He took the pic you see!
> 
> x

Huge complments to SC! For making this little cutie(of course this then goes to you too :)) and taking this picture.

We should all have a big picture of Caitlin somewhere in this place.It makes you feel better instantly! :D


----------

